# LINK im neuen Fenster Feste größe



## DerTerraner (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem ich nicht weiterkomme. 

Ich habe ein Bild und möchte das wenn ein Benutzer auf das Bild klickt das sich ein neues Fenster öffnet. Das neue Fenster soll eine feste nicht veränderbare größe ohne Ränder haben.

Ich habe jetzt schon diverse Scripte verwendet und auch das Self html gelesen, aber leider komme ich nicht weiter. 

Einmal hatte ich es schon nur das Problem war das der Finger (beim überfahren des Bildes, womit man sehen kann das das ein Link ist) verschwunden war... Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein Tip zur Richtigstellung

<img src="CMYK150.jpg" href="" onClick="NewWin=window.open('/quali/quali.htm','NewWin', 'toolbar=no, status=no, width=700, height=800');" width="150" height="62">   

Herzlichen Dank
Bernd


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

Versuch es mal damit


```
<a  href="##" onClick="NewWindow=window.open('HIERDEINLINK','NewWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no,width=500,height=350,top=100,left=400');"><img src="HIERDEINBILD"></a>
```


----------



## DerTerraner (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

danke für Deine Hilfe, der Link funktioniert jetzt leider zu gut. Es werden 2 Fenster geöffnet:
1. Mein Link so wie er sein soll 
2. Wird der Frame geöffnet aus dem ich die Seite aufrufe und in der Adressleiste stehen noch 2x ## dahinter. Ich schätze die kommen vom dem href... 

Aber der Finger ist jetzt da... Bloß wie bekomme ich jetzt den 2. Link weg... 

Danke und Gruß
Bernd


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn ich das auf den Link klicke öffnet sich nur das Pop-Up..
Ein bischen Code von dem andern Zeug wäre ganz gut weil so kann ich leider nicht viel dazu sagen!


----------



## DerTerraner (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe den Code angepasst, aber im Netz öffnen sich 2 Fenster und Lokal fragt er mich ob er ob der Debugmodus gestartet werden soll und zeigt mir in der Zeile einen Fehler an.

<a  href="##" onClick="NewWindow=window.open('/quali/quali.htm','NewWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,width=700,height=800,top=100,left=400');">
    <img src="CMYK150.jpg" width="150" height="62"></a> </p>

ohne href="'##" ist alles beim alten ohne Finger und ohne 2. seite.

Danke und Gruß
Bernd


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich meinte nicht den Code sondern den aus deiner Navigation...
An dem Pop-Up kann es nicht liegen dass funktioniert wunderbar, der Fehler muss woanders stecken..


----------



## DerTerraner (21. Oktober 2004)

Dann füge ich mal den kompletten Frame ein... darüber ist ein link zu einer anderen Seite der einwandfrei funktioniert und auch korrekt angezeigt wird.

<body bgcolor="#000000" background="../images/bg3d.gif" bgproperties="fixed" link="#0000FF" vlink="#0000FF" alink="#0000FF">

<table border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="100%" style="border-collapse: collapse">
  <tr>
    <td width="100%" valign="top" height="100">
    <p align="center">
    <font size="4" face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF"><br>
&nbsp;</font></p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="100%" valign="top">
    <p align="center">
    <b><u><font size="4" face="Arial" color="#FFFFFF">Meine Infos :</font></u></b></p> 
    <p align="center">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.wissen.de">
    <img border="0" src="../images/top01.gif" width="146" height="43"></a></p>
    <p align="center"></p>
    <p align="center"></p>
    <p align="center">


    <a  onClick="NewWindow=window.open('/quali/quali.htm','NewWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,width=700,height=800,top=100,left=400');">
    <img src="CMYK150.jpg" width="150" height="62"></a> </p>
    </p>
    </p>


   </p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="100%" height="30" valign="bottom" align="center">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111">
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><a target="Inhalt" href="../Links/haftung.htm">
    <img border="0" src="../images/haftung.gif" width="128" height="25"></a></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td><br>
    <a target="Inhalt" href="impressum.htm">
    <img border="0" src="../images/impressum.gif" width="128" height="25"></a></td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<br>
&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>

</html>


----------



## aTa (21. Oktober 2004)

du musst in dem Pop-Up " href="##"  " reinmachen sonst geht es nicht... und bei mir gehts ohne Probleme...


----------



## DerTerraner (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo aTa,

ich habe eben nach langem suchen den Fehler gefunden ich hatte im Head stehen:

<base target="_blank">

Dadurch hat sich wohl immer noch ein Fenster geöffnet.

Danke für die Hilfe  

Gruß
Bernd


----------

